# Taiwan Moss?



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am thinking of getting taiwan moss does it do well in 7.6 PH?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

moss prefers cooler temperatures to grow (70F) but mines adapted to 80F, it just grows more slowly.

7.6 is fine for PH


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I got some tied to a rock and it doesn't really need much of anything to grow. It was in a tank with no light and rather high temperature and it was doing as well as it is now it's in a higher light tank with a lower temperature. 

Definitely isn't growing as fast as my java moss does though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So 80F on driftwood is good?


----------

